# Why can't I turn off e-mail notification?



## suziquzie (Apr 4, 2008)

I've clicked and unclicked the little box about 10 times this week to shut them off but they keep on coming!
I really don't need a notice everytime I play a game, I'm already there!
Help! My box is crammed every 2 hours!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2008)

After you click on no email notification, go to the bottom of the page and click on "Save Changes"


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 4, 2008)

did that....


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2008)

You could unsubscribe from all threads.  

I don't subscribe to threads because I'm here often enough and see any posts of interest.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 4, 2008)

doesn't it automatically just subscribe you once you post on a thread? or am i missing where that can be shut off also............


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i see it. I'll try it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 4, 2008)

The way you are set up now you can click on Quick Links, then click on Subscribed Threads, to see "what's new" in those threads you have posted in.

You should get no more e-mail notices.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2008)

So how do you shut off the notification?
I clicked on no more email notification-save changes and am getting email notifications in a more timely manner than I ever have


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 29, 2008)

I discovered it only shuts it off for newly subscribed threads. 
So you have to unsubscribe from everything after you click to not get notifications. 
Playing the word games my email got RIDICULOUS


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2008)

How do you unsubscribe from everything?
When I view my subscriptions, none of the boxes are checked...... wouldn't that mean I was unsubscribed?
I am so lost.....


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL its ok.... 
Go into user CP, there's a list of all subscribed threads (everything you've replied to. ever)
you have to click unsubscribe under each one, one at a time. At least thats what I did.
It could take awhile, but I think an Admin can unsubscribe you from everything at once if you ask nicely.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 29, 2008)

I just discovered at the bottom of subcribed threads (when you click on that at the left side of the user cp screen) theres a drop down list that says "move to folder" and an option there is to unsubscribe.... I assume that means it will unsubscribe that whole page for you. 
But you know what it means to assume.......


----------



## pacanis (Apr 29, 2008)

Will try. Thanks


----------



## Bilby (Apr 30, 2008)

At the top of that column in the User Cp, you can select that check box and it will select the entire page of subs and hit delete but you will need to repeat per page.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 30, 2008)

What I ended up doing was deleting all the threads/subscriptions on the first few pages. That worked.


----------



## Mama (May 1, 2008)

If you go into CP
Click "Edit Options"
Look in the second box that says "Messaging & Notification"
In that section you'll see "Default Thread Subscription Mode"
Change that to "No email Notification"
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "Save Changes"
Presto! No more email!


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

Mama, I think like Suzi pointed out, that only works on new posts, not existing ones. At least for her and me.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 1, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Mama, I think like Suzi pointed out, that only works on new posts, not existing ones. At least for her and me.



Actually, that should work for old ones too - I'm going to go check your settings pacanis - just out of curiosity.

OK - you have selected "subscribed with no notification".  You can still look at these once you login by clicking on your User CP.  If you don't even want them there, you can select "Do Not Subscribe" - and you won't get any notification and they will not save in your User CP.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2008)

I like to stay subscribed... that way I can refer back to something I posted in, but when I first changed the window to read No Notification, like Suzi said she had and still received emails, I too still received emails. Until I deleted a few pages of my subscribed threads.  Now I just get the occassional email notification, like last night/ today when there were new posts in the perfect baked potato thread.
You would think with my setting on "subscribed with no notification" that I shouldn'y have gotten the notification, but I did.


----------



## buckytom (May 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I've clicked and unclicked the little box about 10 times


 

duh. 

if you click an even number of times, you're turning the selection off, then back on.

off, then on. 

off, then on.

etcetera.


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

BT you should run for president, you are apparently the smartest man alive.


----------

